# Indradrive C "Absolutmaß setzen" über S7



## Dario B. (20 November 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs

Das ist meiner erster Post und damit will ich einmal ein großes Hallo sagen 

Ich habe hier eine Anlage mit einer S7 und einer Indradrive C HCS02 für die Achsteuerung.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist übers Programm in der S7 den Befehl "Absolutmaß setzen" in der Indradrive zu aktivieren und natürlich wie es geht ;-)
So das der Geber die aktuelle position als 0 Marke übernimmt.

Danke schon mal

Grüße Dario


----------



## Znarf (20 November 2010)

Hallo Dario
Was hast du denn für ein Umfeld? Profibus? FB105 ?
Läuft dein Antrieb schon?
Es geht auf jeden Fall, denn wir machen es.  
Man muss im Antrieb bei der Kommunikation das Steuerwort erweitern/anpassen und hat dann die Möglichkeit aus der SPS das Bit für Absolutmaß setzen im Steuerwort anzusprechen. 

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Dario B. (20 November 2010)

Die Anlage läuft schon. Die Indradrive kommuniziert über Profibus mit der S7. Hoffe das reicht dir  bin grad nicht auf der Arbeit um genau zu schauen morgen früh schau ich dann. 

EDIT: Also ich hier Einmal den SFC14 und SFC15 die fürs Schreiben und Lesen der Werrt aus dem Antrieb dienen und  mir die Werte in den DB100 schreibt. Soweit hab ich den ablauf verstanden.
Nur wie bekomme ich jetz von der Indradrive das Bit mit rübergeschickt.
Mit welcher Software hast du das gemacht? Und vorallem wie?  Hab hier Drivetop 16V14 zur verfügung.
Oder gibt es ne andere Methode den Geber zu Justieren?


----------



## Martin L. (21 November 2010)

Hallo Dario B.,

wenn du die Bosch-Rexroth Software Indraworks nutzen kannst, ist es
einfach im Menü über Motogeber den Absolutwert setzen. Nur die Freigabe
muß vom Regler runter.
Wie wird dein Servoregler angesteuert, über Profibus? Dann kannst du
dein Feldbus-Steuerwort (P-O-4068) anpassen.

Ist auch gut im Handbuch Steuerteile beschrieben.


----------



## Dario B. (21 November 2010)

Ja das es über Indraworks geht hab ich rausgefunden. Aber ich möchte es gerne über ein Bild auf einem Mobilepanel machen. Dazu muss ich halt leider über die S7 gehen.


----------



## Dario B. (23 Dezember 2010)

So habe das jetz ganz banal über die die E/A- Ebene gelöst. Habe den Eingang X31.3 per Indraworks als Absolutmaßsetzender Ausgang eingstellt.
Jetzt hab ich noch mal eine Frage, da ich das online geändert habe, stellt sich die frage ob diese Einstellung in der Parameterliste gesichert wird und sie so mit Parameter sichern auf mein PG abspeichern kann. Oder bleibt das so nur im Antrieb?


----------



## Pikador (23 Dezember 2010)

Das was du Online am Antrieb geändert hast kannst Du auch in dein Offline Projekt runterladen.
Über die Eingänge geht. Es geht aber auch so:

Im zyklischen Feldbuskanal ein Signalsteuerwort parametrieren. 
In den Signalstuerwort kannst Du Signale einfügen die dur Zyklisch zu deiner
SPS schicken möchtest. Für Absolutmaß Sätzen wählst Du das Kommando 0300. Das Bit kannst Du in deinem Programm dann direkt ansprechen.


----------

